# car lift for your garage



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Anybody buy/install one for your "home" garage?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a Rotary at my business, purchased it at an auction for a bankrupted Chevy dealership.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a Mohawk USL 6000 at my home shop. Very expensive, but portable, and no posts to get in the way. You park a car over it and you can't tell it's there. I can roll it outside for messy undercar jobs, too. Pros: unlimited around-car access (no posts in the way), all wheels hang free (unlike 4 post lifts), portable, doesn't eat up shop space, raises to full height. Cons: high cost, and for doing transmission R&R jobs, very hard to get a tranny jack under the car due to the hoist's design. Car in pic is with the lift not raised all of the way.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:asymetrical 2 Post Mohawk, clear foor and easy to open doors..


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the inputs so far. I though I would like a 4 post, free standing with optional wheels to move around. Then I started looking at the 2 post ones, they seem to be bolted down to the concrete floor? How thick is my garage floor, 4" with rebar,? don't want to tear out and pour footers etc. I am sure the USL 6000 gets a lot of use in GeeTeeOhguys garage, there is a lot of steel, IMHO in the way?? I just ran new SS brake and fuel lines, on my back on the floor, It was not fun. but I do like the portability of that one. I have 3 sons, all working on their cars etc, portability to their garages for projects is something I am considering.


----------



## Flambeau (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi, 
I just put a 4 post with casters in my shop. Its a 8K extra wide / long for trucks. I bought it at a local car auction from dmsequipment.com they delivered and set it up a week after I purchased. I bought the lift and a rail jack and it came to $3800. 
It works great for my GTO. Nice that I can move it around the shop too.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Quick Lift BL-5000 portable, light weight, and under $1500. I even take it with me to weekend track events.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'65, no, plenty of room under the USL-6000. Just the way the footer is laid out, can't really get a rolling trans jack out with a trans on it. For everything else, it's great. Set-up time is longer than with a swing arm lift. But more access under the car than the old in-ground post lifts. And no posts in the shop to get in the way. The thing that sets it apart from the other scissors type hydraulic lifts is that it raises the car to full height....6 feet plus...just like a twin post or four post lift. The neat thing about the post lifts, though, is you can used them for storage, and you have totally unrestricted access to the underside of the car. Depends on you lay-out what wil suit you the best.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

You guys have a fortunate location to work on your cars. I wish I had that also, but here is my working environment, 3 car garage, 1 for the GTO, one for the wife's car and the 3rd for my wood shop. :blush2: Truck is in the driveway. I have to get the lift for the space. Ceiling is 10'


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I had a rotary low rise lift. Looked like Geetee's but did not go that high. Very good lifts, they raise the car off the ground 3 to 3 1/2 feet. Lots of room for most stuff. But like Gee's underneath restricted. But I did in the past lift it up and set it on 4 jack stand and roll the low rise lift out....then your floor is clear.

You don't really have to stand up. I find that the perfect height is more like 3. To 4 feet. Like now working on AC delete. I can work under the dash, under the car, and in the engine on a two step stool. The car stays still.....

Get hood creepers. I have an aircraft mechanic creeper and an old snap on that both sit up with a hydraulic cylinder. 95% of stuff you can do with a low rise lift.

When I swapped a trans I never went too high, have a trans floor jack....

So look at those low rise lifts or one like Geetee's, super lift that strong.

It will make working on the car much more pleasurable!:thumbsup:


----------



## JLuger (Sep 8, 2012)

*Here's mine*

With the wife's Yukon riding out a snowstorm. I got it off my cousin, he drilled holes for pins for extra height to fit his Denali with 20 inch wheels and a roof rack underneath. Model Tech 7000


----------

